# Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter



## jay (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

So, gestern wurden die Fische wieder zurück gesetzt.
Diesmal habe ich sie mit einer Wanne umgesetzt und es lief alles gut.
Die Fische schwimmen fröhlich in ihrem neuen größeren zuhause.

Leider habe ich es nur von 3500 L auf 6000 L geschafft, weil Felsen kamen. 
Aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

Na dann zeig mal das neue Heim her ... wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Mandy


----------



## jay (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Hier ein paar Bilder.
Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man auch den großen Koi ( grau mit rotem Bauch ) von dem hier die Rede war.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Na da haste aber noch ordentlich Arbeit vor Dir ... und das um die Jahreszeit 

Vergiß Die Kapillarsperre nicht, sonst haut Dir Dein Wasser ab 
Haste schon eine Idee wie die Umrandung werden soll?

Aber ansonsten, okay. Da kann man noch was richtig Tolles draus machen 

Mandy

PS: was ist das für ne riesige Pflanze?


----------



## jay (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Das ist eine Seerose. Nehmen die Fische gerne für Schatten.

Die Ränder werden noch eingebuddelt und dann kommen wie vorher
Bruchsteine auf den Rand und ein Steg über die hintere Rundung.
Und die Erde wird mit Rindenmulch bedeckt.


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Hey Hey,  

da hättest du aber mehr rausholen können als sechstausend Liter
auch ohne die Felsen zu beachten bzgl. der Tiefe.. 

naja mach das mal alles schön und bau dann wieder um 2


----------



## Joerg (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Ich würde auch mal den Überstand an der Folie nicht abschneiden.
Das hat nach weiteren Grabungen bei mir auch mehr Volumen gebracht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*



> Ich würde auch mal den Überstand an der Folie nicht abschneiden.
> Das hat nach weiteren Grabungen bei mir auch mehr Volumen gebracht.



Ich sehe das genauso wie Jörg, Du hast noch genug Folie und den Platz hast Du auch.
Mach ihn größer, Deine Fische freuen sich und Du später garantiert auch


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Links ist doch noch genug Platz, warum bist da nicht weiter an den Weg gegangen?


----------



## jay (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Hat mehrere Gründe.
Ich baue zwar den Teich, aber meinen Eltern gehört der Garten.
Die wollen den Teich leider nicht so groß.
Lieber sortiere ich nächstes Jahr noch die Goldfische aus das die Koi mehr Platz haben.


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Ich finde  den Teich gut wie er aussieht , wenns nicht Größer geht , gehts eben nicht aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich den Koi zuliebe lieber die Goldfische behalten und  die Koi abgeben .

Ich hab auch nur 6000 Liter , wuerde es aber keinem Koi von 50 cm zumuten bei mir einzuziehen , deshalb wird nächstes Jahr bei mir auch vergroessert .


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Umbau von 3500 auf 6000 Liter*

Hallo Jay,

der erste Eindruck von deinem Teich ist ja schon mal gut, kann mir so einigermaßen vorstellen wie das mal wird.



> Lieber sortiere ich nächstes Jahr noch die Goldfische aus das die Koi mehr Platz haben.



Da werd ich doch hellhörig, von welcher Anzahl reden wir hier? ist in deinem Profil leider nicht aufgeführt.

Ich halte mich an die Regel, erster Koi 10000 L, jeder weiterer 1000L.

Das wird bei Dir eng.

Ob diese Regel richtig ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau, bin ja noch ein Frischling, aber ich versuche fehlendes Wissen durch Lesen und Fragen zu kompensieren!

Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte Dich in keinster Weise angreifen, aber ich bitte Dich den Tieren einen Lebensraum zu schaffen der ihnen gebührt.

Wenn es nicht möglich ist den Teich größer zu machen, dann gib die Koi bitte ab!!!


----------

